# Venom Day 2015



## natureboyuk6 (May 27, 2008)

Venom Day is back! 
Many apologies for the short notice this year, however I am sure you won't be disappointed. This year Venom Day will be held on Saturday 21st November 2015 at Bangor University. Please find the preliminary schedule below: 










Registration is necessary and tickets can be purchased from https://www.eventbrite.com/e/venom-day-2015-tickets-18826231766. On the Friday evening (20th November), we will be holding an Oxford style debate. The debate topic is not yet decided but we do have a number of topics in consideration. Again, tickets are purchasable on the EventBrite website. We only have a finite number of tickets for Venom Day, the debate and the evening meal on Saturday so please book in a timely manner to avoid disappointment.

For further details please email [email protected].

See you in Bangor!


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

I can't wait for this. I look forward to meeting up with you Si, as unfortunately I missed you by about 10 minutes, two years ago!
Hopefully there will be time for a quick pint or two before the travel back to a friend's place.


----------



## braderz1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Great day great speakers,nice to meet Nigel Marvin.
Well worth going along guys.:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for a great day, Si & Herp Soc. It was a blast.


----------

